# JPS or Wellington Intl??



## sandy75 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello,
I have moved with my family to Dubai last week. We need to quickly decide on a good school for our 5 yr old, so that we can start looking for a house nearby. He has been offered admission in Jumeirah Primary School and Wellington Intl School. We went around both schools and found both to be good.

Can someone let me know from experience, word of mouth etc..which school will be a better choice? We are looking for an environment that supports all-round development thru extra-curriculars, strong Parent-Teacher interactions and a reliable transport system!

At this point, can use any pointers that i can get.

thx
Sandy


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

My kids go to Wellington and we are very happy there. Know kids who went to JPS and they were very happy there, too. One thing to consider is the size of the school. I would be inclined to go with the school that is solely primary. 

It also depends on where you want to live. Do you want a gated community like Springs/Meadows? Then Wellington is better location wise. Do you want to live in Jumeirah/Umm Suqueim? The JPS is for you. You're lucky to have the choice.

Out of curiosity, how long were you on the waiting list?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Why not go around and look at different villas/neighbourhoods and get a feel for them. Then choose the school?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, and welcome to Dubai.


----------



## sandy75 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Flossie!
we will start looking at properties close to both schools this week so that should help us decide on the school as well!

Not sure abt the wait list but we had applied to schools early in the year as we knew about the movement.

Just heard from some friends that the summer vacations will extend till Sept 23rd...will be tough keeping the kids busy till then!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

It depends on what newspaper you read. Gulf News (which is the most unreliable paper) is the only one reporting that this rule applies to 'expat' schools. Every other newspaper is reporting that it only applies to local government and private schools. Wellington have said that as far as they are aware, they will be returning on the 6th (?) as planned. 

But, as a disclaimer, I have to say you get used to getting text messages at 10pm the night before that school has been cancelled for the next day. They do like to close the schools on a whim here which is out of the control of individual schools. I'm still planning on a return on the 6th until I hear differently direct from the school.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Khaleej Times Online - Private International Schools to Reopen as per Their Schedules

Case in point.


----------



## sandy75 (Jul 2, 2009)

thx! was considering extending our vacation, will wait to hear from the school.


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Hope you don't mind me asking but did you apply to the schools welll in advance. We are experiencing hugde difficulties in getting a space for our 4 year old daughter, just getting turned away saying the waiting lists are full and to come back middle of August.




sandy75 said:


> Hello,
> I have moved with my family to Dubai last week. We need to quickly decide on a good school for our 5 yr old, so that we can start looking for a house nearby. He has been offered admission in Jumeirah Primary School and Wellington Intl School. We went around both schools and found both to be good.
> 
> Can someone let me know from experience, word of mouth etc..which school will be a better choice? We are looking for an environment that supports all-round development thru extra-curriculars, strong Parent-Teacher interactions and a reliable transport system!
> ...


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi, if you like both, if I were you I'd choose the closest to your house. There isn't really a lot of difference between facilities and resources and you really won't be able to tell how happy your child is untill they start there, as it can often come down to individual teachers. After school activities etc will also change every year as there are always a high number of new teachers starting in September. 

As for the start of term in September, most schools are not willing to open late (after ramamdan) as they will have to increase the school days in some way (e.g. one day weekend). Good luck


----------



## sandy75 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Maya,

we had applied to schools in Feb as some friends had warned us about the long wait lists here.
Hope your daughter gets admission soon...i know how nerve-wrecking the entire process can be.

all the best


----------



## sandy75 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thx rjs80! we have decided on the school based on the area that we want to live in...house search is on now!


----------



## catbryant (May 20, 2009)

Hello

We are moving out later in the year and also had a nightmare trying to find a school for my daughter as we only applied in May. Needless to say we were on countless waiting lists to no avail. The only school who were at all helpful and who then ended up offering us a place was DESS (Dubai English Speaking School). Unfortunately not an ideal location as its just off Oud Metha Road. But it seems a lovely, friendly, buzzy school and came highly recommended by the people at what will be my son's nursery and my husband's work colleagues. I wonder whether one of the reasons we were lucky with DESS is because they have 4 classes in each year. 

Might be worth a look if you have not yet done so - providing the journey is not off putting. We'll be doing it from Al Safa/Jumeirah area most likely.

Best of luck. 











Mayapatel said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking but did you apply to the schools welll in advance. We are experiencing hugde difficulties in getting a space for our 4 year old daughter, just getting turned away saying the waiting lists are full and to come back middle of August.


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

sandy75 said:


> Hi Maya,
> 
> we had applied to schools in Feb as some friends had warned us about the long wait lists here.
> Hope your daughter gets admission soon...i know how nerve-wrecking the entire process can be.
> ...


Thank you i hope so too


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

catbryant said:


> Hello
> 
> We are moving out later in the year and also had a nightmare trying to find a school for my daughter as we only applied in May. Needless to say we were on countless waiting lists to no avail. The only school who were at all helpful and who then ended up offering us a place was DESS (Dubai English Speaking School). Unfortunately not an ideal location as its just off Oud Metha Road. But it seems a lovely, friendly, buzzy school and came highly recommended by the people at what will be my son's nursery and my husband's work colleagues. I wonder whether one of the reasons we were lucky with DESS is because they have 4 classes in each year.
> 
> ...


Thank you will def check it out. Our Apartment is in the Dubai media city not sure how far that would be but will def check it out.


----------

